# Martin automatic reel



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I went to a garge sale today and saw this old fly rod and reel. It was marked $10 the lady said I could have it for $7.50. It was an Martin automatic reel on an Master rod. Dose anyone know how to change the line? What kind of mantaince do they need? Its a neet littla reel. Any help would be nice. It is blue. The only number on it is 8A. Is there any way to set the drag? I asume turing the dial winds the spring for the retrive.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have two old automatic fly reels. Not sure of the make, I'd have to check. They were my dad's and his dad's...never changed the line, but if their fly reels, their not intended to reel in a fish (meaning you don't tighten the drag), I think their used to pull in the slack when your fighting the fish by hand. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

After I posted I thought there is proably no drag for that reason.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The Martin automatic feel seems to be the higher end ones. On eBay they sell for more than you paid and more than the other brands.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

some people like them for float trips so you dont have to deal with all the loose line in the boat---they are not intended for battling big fish off the reel.They are heavy and dont balance well with lightweight rods.

I have a couple horizontal Shakespeare automatics---they wind on the od and there is a release in the middle to relieve the spring to strip all the line out because when you strip it winds the spring----theres a couple bearings on the shaft and the lever has something that rubs the spool internally---if that is leather ---use neetsfoot oil on that.

The Martin's might be better or maybe fewer of them are left in existence.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

I had a client I used to fish with all the time. He used an old Martin automatic fly reel. It was everything mentioned already. Heavy, and not for bringing in fish. He was very good with it though, as it kept the slack line picked up as he stripped line in. He passed away several years ago and I think of him every year when the sulphurs hatch. Hope he got to take that old Martin reel with him to that big trout stream in heaven.


----------

